# Aaaand I'm back!...



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey guys!

Ok quick recap... I was first diagnosed with IBS in 2009, after numerous trips to the hospital and a colonoscopy. I was living fine with it... With the occasional episode (as I now call them) of course. Last year, it got worse. I was so sick all the time, I lost 20 pounds. It got to a point where I was so depressed about how my life was ruined because of it. I had trouble working (I'm a teacher), i couldn't go out with my friends, I was always grumpy, I was kind of obsessing over all of that.

Anyway, where I live, we get to wait ages for medical help... So I decided to call a private gastro clinic. Good thing I did... I got another colonoscopy that same week. Result? IBS. I did both gluten and lactose tests, both came out negative. That was in August.

I left for two weeks in Italy. Guys, I can now say Italy saved me. I felt soooo good! I EVEN HAD WINE!!! Tomatoes, limoncello, gelato, you name it! I couldnt believe it!! Everyone was telling me I was playing with fire.  Trust me, I felt fine! Anyway... Back to school stress went okay! Nothing to declare...

Ten days ago something weird happened. After a bowel movement, i got severe cramps. I was confused! I was back on my diet for the past month! Since then, EVERYDAY, after Every bowel movement, I'm folded in half, out of breath, with acute pain for 5-10 minutes straight. It'll pass, but it's always back!

WHAT IS GOING ON??? ... Is anyone having the same issue? Had that problem? Understands it?? Heeeep!


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Have you started eating more processed foods and more carbs?

That was my trigger and since going extremely low carb (and high fat - kind of Atkins diet) symptoms are totally gone. This is after 25 years of dealing with this. Needless to say I was dumbfounded. Read the details in my stories post.

Something about the diet and lack of stress in Italy seems to be the key , even with pasta.


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay, I went to see my ostheopath.. She said one of my lower vertebraes (i forgot its name) was crooked! Go figure! My bowels are pulling so hard that they moved it??? I couldnt believe it! Well anyway, she fixed it up with different exercices and it got better!

Boutique, what about the low FODMAPs diet? Have you tried that?


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Ouchy... This is never ending! Tried Align... Uh, it's not doing it's job properly I think!!!!


----------

